# A reel for all seasons!!!!!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just arrived my Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000 reel direct from Japan - $200 - $400 cheaper than the local suppliers here!!! From an ebay - buy now dude.

Sexy little thing!!!!! Teamed with the Nitro Magnum Butt - its going to be a KINGY KILLA !!!!!

Light enough (rod and reel) to cast small plastics - powerfull enough in the butt to haul a kingies ass up from the depths. Krank up de drag !!!!!!

Cant wait to hear it scream under the pressure!!!

A reel for all seasons!!!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I was looking at one the other day in my local tackle store, it just caught my eye as i walked past and i was impressed, i asked to have a look at it, i ALMOST bought it just because it was so nice then i thought i better not since i dont actually need a new reel :lol: i must learn to just pass by without looking at the reel cabinets :lol: 
Very nice reel mate, i hope you score some awesome fish with it. 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I think it will be quite an adaptable reel - as long as I have a spare spool or two (sheeet$$$$). On a few malaysian sites a few of the boys there have been jigging with them - i hope to do the king fish clovelly surface stickbate style - plus bream , flatties and everything in between. It seems suited to yak fishing just being light and adaptable to many situations.

I'll have to triple teather it to my nose piercings (that I'm about to get)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah I was a bit worried there when I woke the next day and checked my inbox!!!! Just have to wait for the CC bill!!!!! Hopefully all is good - I'm sure it will be. It took about 4 days in all to get here.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

wopfish said:


> I'll have to triple teather it to my nose piercings (that I'm about to get)!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: Yeah, let us know how you go with that, then whack it up in the DIY section, it could come in handy for anyone else with nose peircings :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I suppose a prince albert would make more sense really - so as to not get in the way of things - wouldnt want the drag toooo TIGHT :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great stuff,

if you dont mind me asking mate how much did it set you back?


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

wopfish said:


> I suppose a prince albert would make more sense really - so as to not get in the way of things - wouldnt want the drag toooo TIGHT :shock: :shock: :shock:


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

So you ended up buying the Magnum Butt too ? Let us know when you take it out for a test run or two - I'm especially interested in how small a sp you can chuck (& how far). Great set up you've got now - hope the kingies show their appreciation 

PS - I've found a video of Wopfish showing off what else he can tether to his prince albert (warning - not for the feint hearted)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Paul for that little number _ i had my wife looking over my shoulder and wanted to know what I was watching - first thing she asked was weather i could do that with mine!!!!

As for the new outfit - i will match the nitro with the branzino and see how it works with smaller plastics. It feels good - if its not working I'll stick the reel on my loumis which is wippier. But I think ill fine tune the first comb and try to vary the braid thicknes etc to try and get the distance cast. I want to get out this week if possible so lets keep an eye out for the waether!!!!

woppie stretchy bit


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

whats the max drag and what line are you putting on it wopfish? lovely looking reel, saw the glossy ad in a mag recently and drooled my coffee on it.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Its very light indeed as the spool I think is more carbon fibre than metal. I'm really hoping to haul ass with it and to be as undergunned as I can be to cast light lures to BIG fish. I read about a group of guys in NZ and they fish for huge Kingies on the smallest threadlines - its quite amazing the size of the fish that they were landing. They were fishing from boats and did have the luxury to pull the fish away from any structure which the kings love - but they were pulling in 20 - 30 kg on 1500 - 3000 sized threadlines. So I suppose some of my inspiration to purchase came from this and also the experience of some of the fish Ive been hooking up with (but not landing) in Clovelley. So we shall see how this all goes - fishing like this brings out the best and worse in your gear and technique - so far my knots have not let me down - but my drag has (not the new reel). My rods have been good although only rated to 4kg - but my lure clips rated to 24 pound have totally failed and have twisted like thin fuse wire.

So my mission is to catch the biggest king on the lightest gear - I suppose then that the battle or fight will be at its most extreme - its my muscle against his muscle!!!

Obsessed no......!!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll probably put 15 pound on it - with a 20 pound leader. The rod I am going to start with is rated up to 8kg. So I reckon I could stop between 5 and 15 kg of king?? Am I dreaming with those kind of figures??


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

wopfish said:


> but my lure clips rated to 24 pound have totally failed and have twisted like thin fuse wire.


Try these http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=536

Rated to 70lb :shock: I have used them on some pretty good Barra and they have never let me down.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

They were the same style / shape (not sure of brand) that twisted. My only problem is that at 70 pound are they going to be too big for a 3 to 4 inch lure. I need something small and very strong - I will look into them. Ive kind of resigned myself to doing away with clips and tying directly -this will also hopefully hone my tying skills as well.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah thats what i meant - a fair fight - free of reef and abrasive leader destroying stuff!!!! You would have a good advantage with your mean peddle machine - you could play the fish and peddle out to see - so the drag of the boat - plus reel - would come into play. I think much of the clovelley area could be a go possibly / maybe - on the sounder how much reef is there on the bottom??


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

in general we do have a distinct advantage over an anchored stink boat or being land based . We do have two drags - the reel and the yak - we should in theory be able to come up with some spectacular results on light gear........... maybe still dreaming....


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

hehe wopfish I like your thinking - you're fishing bream gear on steroids basically 8) , I mean effectively you could fish a lot heavier with that reel its just line cap stopping you but like gatesy points out unless you were in a relatively trouble free spot someplace the likelyhood of keeping a 30lb fish away from structure is low id say. NEarest trouble free spot that holds a lot of fish....hmmmm....Now here's a trip idea - dollies and kings at the FADs on bream gear from a mothership 8) 
I've got my kingy lure outfit sorted for the season or so I thought: caldia 4000 with 20lb braid and a pac-comps prograph 5 rated 8-10 kilo (using the same outfit for rock spinning but spooled with mono) I thought it was on the light side but but now I think I might have to man up a bit and get a smaller outfit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah mate - man up!!!! I have a fantasy about going out to see on a mother ship with the yak - searching out a school of tuna and chucking little lures at them and then holding on!!!! Its not about the destination its about the journey. :lol: :lol: :lol: Ive come up with a new sport - its how long, how far, and how fast the doggie takes you on your sleigh ride in the ocean!!!!!

Its the hooks that would let you down possibly - the gape / clearance to effectively set it - thats one of the problems i fore see


----------

